# chinese pianist Yundi Li



## Doro

Yundi Li is one of my favorite classical piano player. I would like to give you two links where you can get more information about him. One is his DG website http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/artistmicrosite/?ART_ID=LIYUN
and the other one is an interview on NPR radio you can listen to:
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4530330
one of his fan website I like a lot is:
http://yundili.homestead.com/home.html

if there any other people, who like Yundi Li, please get back to me. There is so much more stuff to share and great concerts to go.

Kisses, Doro


----------



## Daniel18

*Yundi Li - Vienna Recital*

My friend just sent me the link to Yundi Li's new cd "Vienna Recital". I loved his Liszt "Rhapsodie Espagnole". Let me know what you all think. Here is the link:

http://www.deutschegrammophon.com/artistmicrosite/?ART_ID=LIYUN

Any fans?


----------



## TappySid

I've got his DVD, it's fantastic, Chopin Scherzi, Liszt sonata etc.. Go to e-bay, serch under classical & musical DVD's, make sure it's a Worldwide search, type in any pianist you know has a DVD out, and look under the e-bay shop sellers. Can't remember the name but, there is a chinese shop with 400 completely legal, classical DVD titles, and they beat any price I've seen anywhere. I got the Li DVD, Lang Lang's carnegie hall recital, and a double pollini concertos DVD with 2 mozart, Beethoven's 3rd & 5th, and the Brahms 2nd, all for LESS THAN £20 inc. p & p!!!! DVDs range from 3.50 to 4.50, and they do reduced postage on multiple orders. I was kept up to date on delivery, and even though they came all the way from China, they arrived in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Chopinson

Yundi is really talented,definitely.To tell the truth,I know him a little bit more than other performers because I'm from China.Yundi Li,writen in Chinese as 李云迪,is the only winner of the grand prize of Chopin international piano competition in recent twenty years(this competition is held every 5 years).He received all his education in China before the prize,and he is now under a French professor.In my opinion,his playing is techniquely perfect,with a strong and special sense of the dancing rhythms(His polonaise was so good).His playing has a unique"pulse"(way of dealing with speed,which is really hard because he mainteins the speed mainly stable while making small changes unknownly) that can make you feel excited of every tiny and delicate flowing of the sound.But even though,I think he still has room of improvement.He still has to control his right hand not to be so exciting that go overwhelming the root notes(I mean the very base of harmony,sorry for my English as I'm new here).In other words,he should treat the pieces more like a whole structure,as the former great masters like Curzon,Serkin etc. do,not just a make-up of several pieces of sound processes.These are my stupid opinions,happy to read critics.


----------



## liebeslieder

Yundi Li is very successful, though i always feel something lost in his music. i believe he will be better and better. and he will become a Romantic master.


----------



## robert newman

With great respect to Yundi Li (who has undoubtedly a tremendous technique) may I suggest that he spends more time listening to great recordings by pianists such as Dinu Lipatti - whose technical ability and almost flawless sense of timing was married together so successfully that he became (as Yundi Li) may become, one of the truly greatest musicians of modern times. Lipatti thought beyond the piano - that was simply his medium of expression. He had mastered it. And he knew it. But this, to him, was where he started to become a musician. A truly great musician. 

Best regards


----------



## Topaz

Robert

Nice bit of short shrift there. I entirely agree with you. Why waste time with mere novices (however good) when there's a plethora of stars out there?


Topaz


----------



## pianotehj

Agreed- as much as I admire Yundi Li and although I have a lot of his recordings (technically near perfection, beautiful phrasing, I really love some of his interpretations of chopin and liszt), there are too many pianists that I prefer over him. Sometimes his playing lacks emotion, and his repertoire is a bit narrow...


----------



## Crystal

liebeslieder said:


> Yundi Li is very successful, though i always feel something lost in his music.


Yes, his music less something very important but I can't describe it. I really don't like his music.


----------

